# tappan catfishing. did it again....



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

went to tappan for some shovelhead/channel cat fishing last night. we got our sweet, sweet bank again and had a heck of a night. first fish 41.4 pound shovelhead. second fish 6.4 pound channel. third fish 5 pound channel. that was all we caught, but we had 5 other solid runs and lost them. man they were running last night. fished with bluegill. will try to post pics when my brother gets them. he is alittle slow.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

i didnt do any good at tappan last nite, i had one small run and all i caught was a small channel. i tried a new spot in the first cove south of the dam


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

8racing3 said:


> went to tappan for some shovelhead/channel cat fishing last night. we got our sweet, sweet bank again and had a heck of a night. first fish 41.4 pound shovelhead. second fish 6.4 pound channel. third fish 5 pound channel. that was all we caught, but we had 5 other solid runs and lost them. man they were running last night. fished with bluegill. will try to post pics when my brother gets them. he is alittle slow.


Congrats on your catch over the weekend! 

Couple of questions for ya if ya dont mind

Cut gill or live and were you fishing in a boat or from Shoreline?

I fish down there a bunch but im usually fishing from the shore and using Cut Shad.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

I only use live bluegills. In my opinion I think shovelhead will only eat live bait. Like I said that is what I think. I fish from shore on any flat that I can find. Plus I have the privelage of fishing with my landlord and his son, which I believe to be some of the best catfishermen around. Remember LIVE BAIT and good luck. They are out there and if you keep fishing you will catch one.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

it isn't the greatest picture, but you can see it alittle. my brother sucks at taking pictures. his friend joe caught the fish.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

8racing3 said:


> I only use live bluegills. In my opinion I think shovelhead will only eat live bait. Like I said that is what I think. I fish from shore on any flat that I can find. Plus I have the privelage of fishing with my landlord and his son, which I believe to be some of the best catfishermen around. Remember LIVE BAIT and good luck. They are out there and if you keep fishing you will catch one.


Thanks for the info. I will be heading down there at the end of Aug hopefully i will have a couple of good days while im down.
Thanks again!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS.........thats a awesome fish !! i CANNOT catch flatties at Tappan................ive been trying for 3 years now and havent even hooked into one out there yet and id say ive made 10-12 trips out there !!! now [ut me on the Tusc river and i can catch a few !!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats. If you guys ever want a new student let me know.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

sounds good to me neo. the last 3 times we have been out we have not even had a run and it is odd not to get a run off of a channel at the least. but the guys i fish with think that they were feeding so hard after coming off of spawn that they are stuffed right now. in a week and a half or so they should turn back on. i can't wait till mid september and october when they put the heavy feed on. talk about good times.


----------



## Gnew (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw that you're fishing Tappen, have you ever fished above circleville for the big cats, we started fishing about 9pm friday between three of us we can only guess we caught about 40 fish the largest about 20 pounds, plus one 37 inch gar, caught them on soft crawls and suckers, probally would have caught more but ran out of crawls


----------

